# Laco Pilots Watch



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

This has probably been discussed before as its a bit of a 'classic' type of pilots watch but I quite fancy it. Anyone know if the repros are any good? The original ww2 ones are expensive and quite collectable but I have seen one on a uk website for Â£184. Is this reasonable? It has a Miyota 8215 movement in it.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I am like a kid in a candy shop at the moment, so many watches....I keep changing my mind but I do like this Laco pilot..


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've got one and I love it! My 710 bought it from Laco themselves and it worked out at about Â£170, but they always seems to be out of them. I wodnt say Â£184 was a bad price.

Looking at your location, I'd be happy to meet at somewhere like Stoke if you wanted to look and play with mine (the watch that is!) before you committed yourself.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I've got one and I love it! My 710 bought it from Laco themselves and it worked out at about Â£170, but they always seems to be out of them. I wodnt say Â£184 was a bad price.
> 
> Looking at your location, I'd be happy to meet at somewhere like Stoke if you wanted to look and play with mine (the watch that is!) before you committed yourself.


Hi lewis

Thanks for that, yeah, I reckon Â£184 ain't bad, can't find one cheaper at the moment, although I have seen a Junkers which looks ok and has day/date although its a quartz. It is Â£110..??










lol,...thanks for the kind offer to come and have a play with yours!!!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

oops, forgot to ask....anyone know about Junkers ? Never heard of them (nothing to do with aircraft presumably). Made in Germany so must be good (Deutschland uber alles)?? or is that a falicy?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW... looks "Eerily" similar to my newest acquisition...










An older Poljot that I found as NOS in the box. Paid ~$150 (US$) with the added alarm function which I love. BIG - ~45mm. Doesn't look nearly as cheap as my cheap photo makes it look... sorry low/no light and couldn't get a good 'glareless' photo w/flash.

What's the red hand on the Junkers (terrible name!) - another TZ??

PS: Hands are Red not Orange and this was just before I reset for coming off of DST here in the States.


----------



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

too cluttered face guys...try one of these 47mm big boys...I absolutely love it ,its by Ticino!! don't let that put you off....


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great watch at that price I'd say - the other two you might consider, though very much doubt finding one at that price, would be the Stowa or Archimede Flieger/Pilot.

There is a comparison over at TZ, and WUS - just google Stowa / Laco, and Laco / Archimede, you'll get the blurb. Consensus seems, vfm.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's my new laco, it looks a lot like the original but improves upon it with a really clear sapphire crystal, diamond crown which makes it really easy to wind, evenly shaped hands and everything glows in the dark.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I had the Laco Type B Fleiger with Miyota movement a while ago. It's a nice watch, well made and has a well proven movement. The lume was poor though and the lugs are straight rather than slightly curved which made the 42mm case sit a bit awkwardly on my wrist.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Here's my new laco, it looks a lot like the original but improves upon it with a really clear sapphire crystal, diamond crown which makes it really easy to wind, evenly shaped hands and everything glows in the dark.


hadn't really thought about fleigers too much tbh.

but of the watches so far on this thread, this would be the one for which i would part some of my hard earned.

so are these fixed bar watches then? and does anybody know why aviation watches tended to be thus?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my new laco, it looks a lot like the original but improves upon it with a really clear sapphire crystal, diamond crown which makes it really easy to wind, evenly shaped hands and everything glows in the dark.
> ...


The original, called a "beobachtungsuhr" which means observer navigation watch was huge at 55mm, it used a pocket watch movement and was designed to be worn over the outside of a flight jacket. It had fixed lugs and a leather strap that was attached by rivets. It came in A and B dial versions.

Here's another pic of mine, it's 42mm on a 6.5" wrist. It's the A dial. It doesn't have fixed lugs. It wears huge which is in with current fashon trends, but it also has a good reason for being huge!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > Andy the Squirrel said:
> ...


:notworthy:

ok then, so i suppose the type B dial is similr to the ones above with the hours inset in the inner part of the dial ?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

desmondus rotundus said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > desmondus rotundus said:
> ...


yep, they come in both versions. Mine is one of the new ones, it has a swiss movement, sapphire crystal, new case style, new crown, newly lumed dial and new hands.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I have a soft spot for the aviation styles, with reason.  Problem with such big watches, they need to be rather flat or I think they become monstrous door jamb magnets. Boy I remember when my Seiko H558 seemed "big and clunky," did I have a lesson to learn. My Chenevard chrono (7750 clone) is a real on the log of my wrist.

Point being, side profile pics might be helpful when choosing one online.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

For all my anti homage posts  I still hanker after a big Fleiger homage...

I have a very clear idea about what I want though...

47MM

Center seconds

Handwind, preferably a pocketwatch movement or center seconds Unitas

Sterile type A dial ( like that Laco of Andys)

Big diamond crown

Acrylic crystal

24mm lugs

Anyone finds one of these and Ill buy it


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Theevaultkeeper said:


> too cluttered face guys...try one of these 47mm big boys...I absolutely love it ,its by Ticino!! don't let that put you off....


Hi guys and thanks for all the input and comments on the Laco pilot and some lovely photos. They are alluring arn't they?

I think the 42mm reissue is probably the right size, that 47mm one is a BIG muvver of a watch. Don't think I could wear a watch that big.lol

Do you know, I think I am going to buy one of these, instead of just talking about it.

How do I get round the wife though ??

Was it Mel or someone (can't remember) who came up with some wonderful 'wife excuses' the other day....such as

' You remember, its one I had ages ago, its just come back from being serviced'!.....lol, that sort of thing! :smartass:

Thanks again for the suggestions and comments.

All taken on board and just love the photos.......


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The original was made by 5 different companies - IWC, A. Lange & Sohne, LACO, Wempe and STOWA, most of them are producing watches today and there are loads of others too - there seems to be a new one popping up every day, i'm sure we can find one to fit Jason's requirements!


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

The Stowa ones are lovely, although if you want it before next year I wouldn't go with the Stowa as their waiting list is quite long...

Here is a a pic of mine:



















Harry.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I've just found the archimedes pilots and now in another dilema. I really can't make my mind up. Is it worth paying the extra Â£100 odd quid for one of the archimedes pilot?

I prefer the automatic version, 42mm

The Laco is about Â£186 and the Archimede is about Â£300 (+ lots of sweet-talkin/bribes/lies etc to the wife)...lol

The archimede looks good quality....anyone have one?

cheers

dave


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

archimede 42mm auto pilot...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

newwy said:


> Is it worth paying the extra Â£100 odd quid for one of the archimedes pilot?
> 
> The archimede looks good quality....anyone have one?


Oh yes 

There's a thread discussing this very dilemma here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59960&pid=609554&st=0&#entry609554


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> ...
> 
> Problem with such big watches, they need to be rather flat or I think they become monstrous door jamb magnets...


David - Great to hear of another 'idiot' like myself, that finds myself turning my wrist when I enter doorways or automatically covering my wrist with the other hand. I have finally convinced the wife to watch her jewelery when she grabs for me, etc. Nothing wose than "that" sound!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had one and liked it a lot, it was a "Ltd edition" but can't remember why it was? Nice fit and finish, horrible strap. I've had a lot of watches with the 8215 and they are super reliable, robust and with a very good power reserve, hackable too. Alas, no date wheel so I moved it on to another forum member. Can't see much of a possible loss buying it at Â£184.



newwy said:


> This has probably been discussed before as its a bit of a 'classic' type of pilots watch but I quite fancy it. Anyone know if the repros are any good? The original ww2 ones are expensive and quite collectable but I have seen one on a uk website for Â£184. Is this reasonable? It has a Miyota 8215 movement in it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, can't resist...



















Hand-wind, 44mm case, blue lume for 50/60 quid or so...


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry, can't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..where are you getting one of these for 50/60 quid ??


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

newwy said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, can't resist...
> ...


Chinese special from the same factories that make fake branded watches, loads on ebay. I had one, the movement worked pretty well but the finish on the case, dial and hands definitely remind you of the price you paid!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Chinese special from the same factories that make fake branded watches, loads on ebay. I had one, the movement worked pretty well but the finish on the case, dial and hands definitely remind you of the price you paid!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

newwy said:


> Chinese special from the same factories that make fake branded watches, loads on ebay. I had one, the movement worked pretty well but the finish on the case, dial and hands definitely remind you of the price you paid!


lol, ok... you get what you pay for eh?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Chinese special from the same factories that make fake branded watches, loads on ebay. I had one, the movement worked pretty well but the finish on the case, dial and hands definitely remind you of the price you paid!


Maybe bad luck, mine looks fine (or I have a lower standard than you  ). The only bad thing I have to say about this one is that the lume is crap. Takes a long time to charge and fades away pretty quickly... won't last 5 minutes.

Of course this is a watch to temporarily scratch an itch or to check if you feel ok with the style. Might save you a lot of money. In my case, I know that sooner or later I will replace it with a "real thing" but has to be something like the Archimed on some other thread because 47mm Lacos and Steinharts are just too big for me.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, the seiko 5 military style is a fine watch and super value for money (as are most seiko's) but its just a bit small. I did look at one and for Â£60 odd quid its a no brainer really.

I too have been looking at the archimede (Take a look at their website) but they are another notch up in price on the Laco.

My head and eyes are starting to hurt actually...looking at all these watches...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> Yeah, the seiko 5 military style is a fine watch and super value for money (as are most seiko's) but its just a bit small. I did look at one and for Â£60 odd quid its a no brainer really.
> 
> I too have been looking at the archimede (Take a look at their website) but they are another notch up in price on the Laco.
> 
> My head and eyes are starting to hurt actually...looking at all these watches...


Don't rush it then... take the time to let it sink in. You risk getting something that you won't wear


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry, can't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that really a 30 second exposure I'm seeing with the luminous second hand and the fuzzy minute?? C O O L ! !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Is that really a 30 second exposure I'm seeing with the luminous second hand and the fuzzy minute?? C O O L ! !


Yes it is! I don't know how to set the camera for less than that :bag: 

You might like these two also:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that bottom third one a Panerai or a wannabe??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Is that bottom third one a Panerai or a wannabe??


Wannabe. Has a new owner now.










Sorry for the OTs newwy...


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the seiko 5 military style is a fine watch and super value for money (as are most seiko's) but its just a bit small. I did look at one and for Â£60 odd quid its a no brainer really.
> ...


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

the Steinhart Pilot watches are very well made with truly superb long lasting super bright lume.

My 47mm Nav B is my all time favourite night duty work watch,legability is fantastic; BUT..... my wife absolutely hates the site of it,calls it a dinner plate on your wrist!!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pictures!

I just want to make a small correction, I said before Steinhart Pilots are 47mm... some of them are but they also have 44mm versions. So mea culpa


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

funny enough, I have just been looking at the Steinhart site and there are a few very nice watches. They look good quality too, although what do I know!! They seem to get a good write up on different sites.

I couldn't wear a 47mm watch though...lol Far too big. Just think the original Laco pilots were 55mm. For anyone not too familiar with that sizing, just go and find a ruler, find 55mm and put it up against your wrist....holy smoke. :goof:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

WWII B-Uhr were meant to be worn on top of a flying suit and gloves, they would probably store it away once they landed. Watches are getting bigger and bigger, it's a fashion tendency. 40mm was a huge watch 40 years ago  Nowadays, guys with small wrists like us have to forget about a lot of great watches that are 45mm +...

I was seriously considering these the other day...



















It's 47mm and I'm sure that integrated strap doesn't help... oh well, money in my pocket.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I've got one and I love it! My 710 bought it from Laco themselves and it worked out at about Â£170, but they always seems to be out of them. I wodnt say Â£184 was a bad price.
> 
> Looking at your location, I'd be happy to meet at somewhere like Stoke if you wanted to look and play with mine (the watch that is!) before you committed yourself.


Gratuity Shots:





































You know you want one!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> WWII B-Uhr were meant to be worn on top of a flying suit and gloves, they would probably store it away once they landed. Watches are getting bigger and bigger, it's a fashion tendency. 40mm was a huge watch 40 years ago  Nowadays, guys with small wrists like us have to forget about a lot of great watches that are 45mm +...
> 
> I was seriously considering these the other day...
> 
> ...


Very chunky...nice

thanks for your input, I still can't make my mind up...lol


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one and I love it! My 710 bought it from Laco themselves and it worked out at about Â£170, but they always seems to be out of them. I wodnt say Â£184 was a bad price.
> ...


Great photos Lewis. I just can't make my mind up. I had a very generous offer from a forum member for one but after humming and harring (?) for a day or so, I decieded to wait. I'm bouncing around all over the place and looking at the Archimede and even Stowa, although probably going a bit beyond price range really.

How was the shopping experience buying direct from Laco ? I have been on their site and of course its in Euros, you say it worked out about Â£170 ??

Anyway, like I said, with having a 'bee in my bonnet' about these pilots watches, I think it is probably better to take a breath and not to rush in as is my usual way.......


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Good call Newwy. I was originally looking at a Marine watch, but I'm now seriously looking at a Pilot watch. I've been looking at the Stowa, Laco, Steinhart and Archimede, and all look good.

I like the fact that Stowa and Laco made the original WWII watches - their pedigree. I think Stowa probably have the edge on overall finish and quality, but you pay for it, and they appear to have a limited number of models to choose from.

Laco - I'm still exploring, but I understand they have recently updated their Pilots - they seem good value, but I'd prefer a crystal display back, and their history appeals to me. Archimede and Steinhart - both seem excellent watches, with plenty of plaudits. I think I prefer the Archimede out of the two.

I was worried about the size of some of these watches, so visited a local jewellers yesterday and tried on a couple of the big TW Steel models (about 45mm diameter), to see how they looked, and was surprised that they didnt look half bad! Now I only have to choose which manufacturer, the size, auto/manual and preferred dial "A" or "B".

Like you, I think its best to wait, and digest the info before commiting to a purchase.

wolfman


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Good call Newwy. I was originally looking at a Marine watch, but I'm now seriously looking at a Pilot watch. I've been looking at the Stowa, Laco, Steinhart and Archimede, and all look good.
> 
> I like the fact that Stowa and Laco made the original WWII watches - their pedigree. I think Stowa probably have the edge on overall finish and quality, but you pay for it, and they appear to have a limited number of models to choose from.
> 
> ...


Nice to know someone else has the very same dilema...lol.

I think its too easy to get carried away and then make an impulse purchase and possibly regret it afterwards. i'm sure all of us have done that before and not just with watches.?

and I still have to navigate 'her indoors' after I finally make my mind up....its hard work this........lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> Anyway, like I said, with having a 'bee in my bonnet' about these pilots watches, I think it is probably better to take a breath and not to rush in as is my usual way.......


...and there's these beauties also... a bit different but still a pilot's watch. Stripped down 3133 movement. About â‚¬300/350


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> newwy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, like I said, with having a 'bee in my bonnet' about these pilots watches, I think it is probably better to take a breath and not to rush in as is my usual way.......
> ...


Kutusov, thats an interesting watch. I just don't like the russian logo in the middle. But I do like it. What is it ?

I like the separate second dial and that it has a date. The Laco doesn't have the date on it...hmmm ,..more food for thought.

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> Kutusov, thats an interesting watch. I just don't like the russian logo in the middle. But I do like it. What is it ?
> 
> I like the separate second dial and that it has a date. The Laco doesn't have the date on it...hmmm ,..more food for thought.


It's an Aviator 45mm (Volmax). There are a couple of variations on these. There's PVD case or brushed steel, white or green indexes a slightly different version with a cockpit instrument frame kind-of-thing on the seconds dial. The logo is always in Russian I'm afraid...



















I love the look of these watches, especially the black PVDed one with white numbers. Only thing that makes me hesitate about getting one is the (guess what!!) size of it...


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks Kutusov, they are nice watches, chunky...

too many watches, not enough time (or money)..lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

newwy said:


> too many watches, not enough time (or money)..lol


I wonder where you got such a clever phrase :angel_not:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

> How was the shopping experience buying direct from Laco ? I have been on their site and of course its in Euros, you say it worked out about Â£170 ??


I'm not sure how the Euro is doing against the pound now, but this was last Christmas!

As for the service: I can't remember the guys name, but he was very helpful. In fact, the watch hadn't been available for a while, yet he somehow managed to one out to me in time for my birthday (it was a present from the 710).



> Laco - I'm still exploring, but I understand they have recently updated their Pilots - they seem good value, but I'd prefer a crystal display back, and their history appeals to me.


Ahh, but they do have display backs!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Lewis, I was just looking at their website again,hmmm, decisions, decisions......

On the description they mention that the watch comes with...''Additional brown leather strap with rivets. High quality watch box with zipper.'' So you get 2 of those lovely straps??? Did you get 2 straps?

cheers

Dave


----------



## Dan Vlad (Oct 4, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I think I have a soft spot for the aviation styles, with reason.  Problem with such big watches, they need to be rather flat or I think they become monstrous door jamb magnets. Boy I remember when my Seiko H558 seemed "big and clunky," did I have a lesson to learn. My Chenevard chrono (7750 clone) is a real on the log of my wrist.
> 
> Point being, side profile pics might be helpful when choosing one online.


Nice watches , i want to ask you where i cand find on of this models at cheap prices?


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> > How was the shopping experience buying direct from Laco ? I have been on their site and of course its in Euros, you say it worked out about Â£170 ??
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the Euro is doing against the pound now, but this was last Christmas!
> ...


Thanks Lewjamben. When I was on the Laco web site, in the watch descriptions, virtually all were described as having a solid back. Hmm, one less reason to pay the extra for the Stowa.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wolfman said:


> Thanks Lewjamben. When I was on the Laco web site, in the watch descriptions, virtually all were described as having a solid back. Hmm, one less reason to pay the extra for the Stowa.


I Know it's a matter of taste but why do you need the see-though back for? I know this was something that I valued at first but now I really think it's something that shouldn't go into a choosing decision. In some ways it's even a bad point because a glass back is a lot more fragile than a SS one and can break if you drop your watch or something... just my 2 cents..


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

The Laco Flieger is available with both dial styles,

A decent (for the price) Miyoto auto movement,

Display Back,

42mm Diameter

Two straps

Euro 198.00 which is bang on Â£170 at todays rates,

Dispatch within 24hrs...

What's the problem :dontgetit: ?

















I'd be tempted myself but for the imminent arrival of the Stowa B-Uhr which is over three times the price!


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> The Laco Flieger is available with both dial styles,
> 
> A decent (for the price) Miyoto auto movement,
> 
> ...


Thanks Kutusov and Langtoftlad. I would be looking for a Swiss movement, and the display back, again is just personal preference


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> > How was the shopping experience buying direct from Laco ? I have been on their site and of course its in Euros, you say it worked out about Â£170 ??
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the Euro is doing against the pound now, but this was last Christmas!
> ...


Isnt that just the models with the Japanese movements though?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd be surprised if you got a Swiss movement at that price... unless looking for 'used'.

Why the Swiss requirement?


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> I'd be surprised if you got a Swiss movement at that price... unless looking for 'used'.
> 
> Why the Swiss requirement?


Looking for new, and realise it will be about double the cost. Another member is looking at the Lacos with the Miota movement.

Cheers

wolfman


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I would have one of these in a heart beat if it wasn't so big. Dirt cheap too.










(googled image)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> I would have one of these in a heart beat if it wasn't so big. Dirt cheap too.


Not for me Alex - not a 'Flieger' as such, a chrono :thumbsdown: , a number eater :thumbsdown: , and not the lineage - sorry!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

wolfman said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprised if you got a Swiss movement at that price... unless looking for 'used'.
> ...


Is the Stowa to rich at Euro 630 ???










Swiss movement - usually regulated to better than COSC specs by Jorg himself - except for the 'German Silver' rotor made inhouse by Stowa...

...only 40mm diameter though.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> The Laco Flieger is available with both dial styles,
> 
> A decent (for the price) Miyoto auto movement,
> 
> ...


I only got one strap :crybaby: Never mind - it's on a Toshi now.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

630 Euro for the Stowa Flieger is more than I wanted to pay Langtoftlad - I've got an Oris Atrelier on the way! I think the Stowa is the Flieger I really prefer - pedigree, history, quality, etc. But I also like the history of the Laco. I realise its not the same quality, but I like the Laco's looks (490 Euro on the Laco web site), but I'd prefer a Swiss movement, and a display back. I know I will get a Pilot watch, but I want to make sure the one I buy is the right one for me.

wolfman


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

More Stowa pictures for you here:










http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv76/hazza1304/Watches/


----------

